# What type of mac is this?



## Tatelina (Sep 27, 2008)

In your opinion. You see this and you're not told locality or anything...

What would you classify this as?


----------



## wil (Sep 27, 2008)

a mac in the sun on the grass


----------



## colt08 (Sep 27, 2008)

lol yer i think so


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 27, 2008)

I would say its a blonde,not a very good example of one though but the pic isn't the best either.


----------



## dragon lady (Sep 27, 2008)

ditto on the blonde.... 
ordinary are darker with their body colour as well as their pattern
platinum-the pattern is dispursed more....blotchy rather than definate


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 27, 2008)

wil said:


> a mac in the sun on the grass



Thankyou..




That is not an option.


----------



## dragon lady (Sep 27, 2008)

cool ..better that at least he has a Cape on....is he from York...lol


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 27, 2008)

common every day mac. 
you can get light and dark ones all over their range. Ive seen a few from the Rocky / Emerald area that are lighter than that one and some darker. Normal old mac imo.


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 27, 2008)

Intergrade and possible hypo cause hypo means educed black, not no black at all.


----------



## Hetty (Sep 27, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> possible hypo cause hypo means educed black, not no black at all.



Funniest thing I've heard all day, thanks :lol:


----------



## Sel (Sep 27, 2008)

Id say a Blonde Mac


----------



## Sel (Sep 27, 2008)

Who said platinum?? Lol


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd say blonde. Not a very light one, or maybe that's the photo.


----------



## Sel (Sep 27, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> I'd say blonde. Not a very light one, or maybe that's the photo.



I think it is just the photo, some parts he is light


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 27, 2008)

MzSel said:


> Who said platinum?? Lol



I think some one was being funny ...:shock:
:lol:


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 27, 2008)

dickyknee said:


> I think some one was being funny ...:shock:
> :lol:



I was going to put a non legitimate option...but I figured everyone would use it so I stuck with those three.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 27, 2008)

So what were you told it was ??


----------



## serpenttongue (Sep 27, 2008)

Standard Spotted.


----------



## Lewy (Sep 27, 2008)

Just a Ordinary spotted, like all my girls


----------



## Brettix (Sep 27, 2008)

Normal ? though on the border of a blond


----------



## Jason (Sep 27, 2008)

nothing blond about it, nice mac though but 100% a normal. this pole is a bit concerning more amusing than anything though, people understandings or ideas or blonds must differ alot!


----------



## Jewly (Sep 27, 2008)

I have one similiar and I would class it as a blonde. For those who say it's not a blonde, can you post pics of what you consider is a blonde so we can compare. Not wanting to start an argument, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Khagan (Sep 27, 2008)

Jewly said:


> I have one similiar and I would class it as a blonde. For those who say it's not a blonde, can you post pics of what you consider is a blonde so we can compare. Not wanting to start an argument, but I'm just curious.



This is a spotted i used to own and i personally considered it to be blonde, dunno if others would agree. I kinda miss him now haha, he was still young and getting lighter with each shed.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 27, 2008)

This is a blonde. (Cape York) I think the pictured on looks like a standard. My blonde ones have a "yellowy" tinge to them to,as well as white,especially in the sun along their sides.


----------



## m.punja (Sep 27, 2008)

antaresia childreni %100 het for albino


----------



## TRIMACO (Sep 27, 2008)

I was told that my girl is a blonde......any ideas?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 27, 2008)

quote=TRIMACO;1256151]I was told that my girl is a blonde......any ideas?[/quote]
a blonde


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 27, 2008)

Jason said:


> this pole is a bit concerning more amusing than anything though, *people understandings or ideas or blonds must differ alot*!



That is my whole point.  
As there are no 'specifications' or shall we say...breed standards when talking about the colour of animals without using locality... describing names or labels are just that. Labels which people can use however they like and like usual...the animals with said label are always worth as much as somebody is willing to pay. 

And yes...I bought this when I was a wee young thing on the pretense that it was a blonde mac (no locality given).


----------



## TRIMACO (Sep 27, 2008)

Our Mac was the first snake we brought years ago we didn't know to much and we just took the pet shops word that it was girl and blonde. As she got older she got darker as you can see from the picture but I still think she is blonde.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 28, 2008)

The name blonde mac was originally given to a form of spotteds found in the cooktown area. Not all cooktown macs are blonde thou, most are just normals. The blondes seem to occur more commonly in a certain area around cooktown.
These days any light coloured mac from any location seems to get called a blonde.


----------



## Jewly (Sep 28, 2008)

This is my little one Ziggy and I class it as a blonde.


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 28, 2008)

Jewly, that snake looks _exactly_ the same as mine in the sun, and mine's a normal.


----------



## Jason (Sep 28, 2008)

heres a blonde i hatched last season. it was about 40cm when the picture was taken.


----------



## Jewly (Sep 28, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Jewly, that snake looks _exactly_ the same as mine in the sun, and mine's a normal.


 
I think it all comes down to opinion. Most normal spotted's I've ever seen are much darker, so as I said, I class this as a blonde. I know there are a lot lighter ones around, but it's still a lot lighter than most normal spotted's out there.


----------



## Vixen (Sep 28, 2008)

Jason said:


> heres a blonde i hatched last season. it was about 40cm when the picture was taken.


 
Dear GOD that is stunning haha, nice  Breeding any this season?


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 28, 2008)

TrueBlue said:


> The name blonde mac was originally given to a form of spotteds found in the cooktown area. Not all cooktown macs are blonde thou, most are just normals. The blondes seem to occur more commonly in a certain area around cooktown.
> These days any light coloured mac from any location seems to get called a blonde.



Exactly Rob.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 28, 2008)

jewly,- imo your mac is just a normal. They are found that light over most of their range. Ive seen spotteds from as far south as s/e qld and north past townsville that look simular to that animal.
The original name blond mac was, as said, given to a form found around cooktown.
The pics that jason and ramsayi posted are examples of this form.


----------



## Khagan (Sep 28, 2008)

TrueBlue said:


> jewly,- imo your mac is just a normal. They are found that light over most of their range. Ive seen spotteds from as far south as s/e qld and north past townsville that look simular to that animal.
> The original name blond mac was, as said, given to a form found around cooktown.
> The pics that jason and ramsayi posted are examples of this form.



What are the ones like i posted then? Obviously not the original blonde, but still not exactly a typical mac.


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 28, 2008)

m.punja said:


> antaresia childreni %100 het for albino



Thats rubish, you can tell just by looking at it, that its only a 66% het.


----------



## wokka (Sep 28, 2008)

Surely Blonde refers to the colouring not the locality. A "Cooktown' Mac should describe an animal from Cooktown whilst a Blonde could come from anywhere and is quite likely from the crossing of a number of different localities.


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 28, 2008)

Khagan said:


> What are the ones like i posted then? Obviously not the original blonde, but still not exactly a typical mac.



Khagan the pic you posted looks like a blonde to me.Bear in mind that a couple of pics posted are very good examples of blondes,you can also get average and under average looking blondes from the Cooktown line..

No Wokka a blonde mac is a term used to describe animals that originated from the Cooktown area.


----------



## wokka (Sep 28, 2008)

No Wokka a blonde mac is a term used to describe animals that originated from the Cooktown area.[/QUOTE]

So what do you call an animal which looks like a blonde but doesn,t come from Cooktown??


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 28, 2008)

wokka said:


> No Wokka a blonde mac is a term used to describe animals that originated from the Cooktown area.



So what do you call an animal which looks like a blonde but doesn,t come from Cooktown??[/QUOTE]

Fred,Ethel, I dont know.

Call it anything you want but strictly speaking Blonde macs where a term given to this line of animals years ago.


----------



## mungus (Sep 28, 2008)

Jason said:


> heres a blonde i hatched last season. it was about 40cm when the picture was taken.



Now, thats a blonde


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 28, 2008)

Jason said:


> heres a blonde i hatched last season. it was about 40cm when the picture was taken.



And what stops that being classified as a platinum?


----------



## grizz (Sep 28, 2008)

Give them an IQ test, that'ill tell ya!


----------



## wokka (Sep 28, 2008)

Ramsayi said:


> So what do you call an animal which looks like a blonde but doesn,t come from Cooktown??



Fred,Ethel, I dont know.

Call it anything you want but strictly speaking Blonde macs where a term given to this line of animals years ago.[/QUOTE]

Terminology changes with time. I dont believe calling a non Cooktown animal a Blonde,is fraudulent.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 28, 2008)

Ramsayi said:


> wokka said:
> 
> 
> > So what do you call an animal which looks like a blonde but doesn,t come from Cooktown??
> ...



What do you mean 'strictly speaking'? Is there a code of conduct that some of the 'older' keepers follow? I'm trying to understand how this is so...


----------



## ad (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice Jason + Ramsayi.

Blondes are light coloured macs from Cooktown,
Platinums are light coloured macs from Northern Tablelands,


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 28, 2008)

It was a descriptive term given years ago to a distinct group of animals found in an area from Port Douglas to Cooktown.They are lighter than most other lines of macs and grow to a larger size.


----------



## wokka (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe the hobby is maturing and we need a Lord High PooPa to make a decision in these cases?


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 28, 2008)

wokka said:


> Maybe the hobby is maturing and we need a Lord High PooPa to make a decision in these cases?



What decision needs to be made? If the animals in question originally came from the cooktown area then calling them blonde macs is appropriate.If they didn't then they shouldn't be called blonde macs.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 28, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> And what stops that being classified as a platinum?



Because it looks nothing like a Platinum simple as that.I saw a nice example of a Platinum from Townsville area posted by Pike a while ago however the person who coined the name Platinum was Tremain(indicus) from this forum and are very different than your regular blondes having very reduced patterning and their colour being pink as hatchies through to many getting a nice light yellow colouring and if you've had the chance to see all the various forms of what are classified as blondes then you will be able to notice the difference.I believe the Platinums may have come from some Port Douglas Blondes but not sure as indicus has several lines of Bloondes.

Here's an example of a Platinum as a hatchy perhaps others have pics of further advanced platinums and like all they too vary amongst themselves and I'm not sure if Platinum has been bred to Platinum yet and to be specific I recall it being Tremains better half who actually coined the line as Platinums as they're totally different than any other blondes around but as mentioned Pike posted a pic of a Townsville mac which could easily be classed as a Platinum.Bob Whitey may be able to give a much better explanation on the Blondes which have been around for many years now and he has bred many generations of them and as mentioned they originate from Port Douglas to Cooktown and as always there are good andbad examples...

Platinum and normal blonde Hatchy from indicus lineage as you can clearly see the Platinum is pink!!!..


----------



## Mulga92 (Sep 28, 2008)

its a blonde


----------



## Retic (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's a yearling Platinum just to show how different they are to ordinary Macs and indeed Blondes.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 28, 2008)

Ramsayi said:


> It was a descriptive* term given years ago *to a distinct group of animals found in an area from Port Douglas to Cooktown.They are lighter than most other lines of macs and grow to a larger size.


That's what I'm trying to understand... 'who' gave it? How did it become accepted?


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 28, 2008)

boa said:


> Here's a yearling Platinum just to show how different they are to ordinary Macs and indeed Blondes.



Am I blind? Or are you joking? I still don't see it...


----------



## sevrum (Sep 28, 2008)

i have cairns local macs and cooktown "blond macs"they are two different animals 
here is a pic of my cairns male,he has a light background but is still just a normal mac imo


----------



## Retic (Sep 28, 2008)

The term Blond was coined by Bob Whithey 20 or so years ago. It became accepted in the same way as Platinum Blond or Black and Gold Jungle or anything else for that matter. 



Tatelina said:


> That's what I'm trying to understand... 'who' gave it? How did it become accepted?


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 28, 2008)

Tatelina, I see a big difference in that snake to a normal spotted.

That one in particular has thinner banding, has a slightly greenish tinge to the background colour, and has a yellowy hue to the sides (and presumeably the underside as well).


----------



## Jason (Sep 28, 2008)

as said the blonds get a bit larger, my animals grow upto 5 feet in length. there is alot of confusion when it comes to blondes because so many people regard any light coloured animal to be one, this is not the case. you can quite easily get a very light background mac, in this case it is not a blonde but a very nice mac. i have hatched a few normal macs in the past that many people concider to be blondes but i decline and tell them they are just lightly coloured animals. i just feel sorry for those that post pics of their 'blondes' only to be told they have a nice normal mac which they likely paid more for.
platinums are a completely different thing.they are not normal macs and imo are def not blonds. they are something different, i generally look at them as a mac 'morph' as such, in that they are definatly different. having said that i do belive some animals from that line are imo no different from any other nice normal mac but as shown in the picture of the hatchies, that platinum is something else. very nice indeed.
as for what to call animals that have a very light backgrounds, well i just consider them to be nice animals and nothing more.


----------



## caustichumor (Sep 28, 2008)

This is why (IMO) all animals should either be collared with a locality tag, or a descriptive tag, not both....


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's another Platinum


----------



## Vixen (Sep 28, 2008)

Gabe said:


> Here's another Platinum


 
Absolutely wow mate, hopefully my wish will come true this season and I can get some!

How old is he/she, do you have any photos when it was younger?


----------



## Retic (Sep 28, 2008)

Looking really good Gabe.


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 28, 2008)

Gabe said:


> Here's another Platinum



Hehe...ok THAT I can understand.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks guys . He'll be 2 this season. I'll see if i can find some photos of him when he was younger.


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 29, 2008)

Not to hijack the thread or anything, but what's that in your avatar, Gabe?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 29, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> Not to hijack the thread or anything, but what's that in your avatar, Gabe?



Just a coastal with a neat head pattern


----------



## thepythonpit (Sep 29, 2008)

most of the spotteds that people call BLONDE and PLATINUM nowadays are just spotteds pythons breed to children pythons back when thay were all classed as the same snake , many of us still do it , its called value adding...


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry but I disagree about the Platinums anyway as they're definitely blondes or would you not call the last pic posted a blonde?They are a bit different so you may call them a morph or whatever you like however they are reduced pattern blonde macs and theyconform to the standards of what a blonde mac is as explained quite some time ago by Bob Whitey who I'm not sure but I think coined the term or name"blonde macs" and they are found in specific areas and he even said himself that the platinums are still blondes from a thread way back in the archives.So many experts with opinions on things they know nothing about.IMO the platinum line although quite different produce some stunning blondes which an vary just like the larger classic blondes with larger blotching.


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 29, 2008)

BROWNS said:


> Sorry but I disagree about the Platinums anyway as they're definitely blondes or would you not call the last pic posted a blonde?They are a bit different so you may call them a morph or whatever you like however they are reduced pattern blonde macs and theyconform to the standards of what a blonde mac is as explained quite some time ago by Bob Whitey who I'm not sure but I think coined the term or name"blonde macs" and they are found in specific areas and he even said himself that the platinums are still blondes from a thread way back in the archives.So many experts with opinions on things they know nothing about.IMO the platinum line although quite different produce some stunning blondes which an vary just like the larger classic blondes with larger blotching.



For sure Browns.I have some animals here that look remarkably similar to the one in the pic that Gabe posted.Funny thing is I don't own any platinums. :?


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you got any pics at all Ramsayi as the platinums tend to get a light yellow hue to them along the flanks and sometimes all over,as mentioned like everything else they do vary a bit?The last platinum posted is more blonde in colour than most normal or regular blondes I've seen.I'm not sure how old Gabes is and it may still be developing into it's full colour???


----------



## Saz (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's some comparison pickies that might help...

Normal (striped), blonde and platinum macs













Platinum and blonde





Platinum and normal


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 29, 2008)

Excellent examples of all three types there Saz,I'm liking the striped one although it's just a normal mac and if you can't class a platinum as being a blonde when compared to a standard blonde where the platinum is clearly much lighter I don't know why people are getting so confused about the platinums being blondes,they're just different than standard blondes hence the name platinums!!


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 29, 2008)

Gabe said:


> Here's another Platinum



Here ya go Browns.I just took a few shots.One under fluoro and one in sunlight.My best one though is in shed mode atm.


----------



## Saz (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, they are very different. My platinum gal has odd violet/whitish scales on her too, mainly on the head area. You can see a few in this pic.


----------



## Jason (Sep 29, 2008)

screamers guys! love those blonds mark, stunning animals. saz that is a great platinum you have there!


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Sep 29, 2008)

Blonde is just a colour. So what if the first widely known blonde coloured macs were obtained from Cook Town and the phrase was coined. Who says it isn’t reasonable to call a blonde mac found in Emerald a blonde mac from Emerald. Blonde being only a colour and spoken in a manner to describe an animal that is that colour, is logical and should be used.
This is why locality information along side any colouration tag paints a better picture of what a reptile is likely to represent. Just like the phrase many gave to my yellow coloured black head (the Bumblebee) why wouldn’t you call any BHP that displayed this stunning colouration as an adult the same, I would. This will always remain confusing while people try to isolate a particular block of reptiles using only a common name of a colour.
There are other traits of the Cook Town macs that make them visually different than most other areas than a blonde colour. At this point of time the name Cook town blondes tends to neatly tell people what they are.


----------



## Retic (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, quite right, if it quacks like a duck and walks like a duck, chances are it's a duck.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 29, 2008)

Cracker animal Ramsayi thanks for the pics,Now if that's not a blonde no matter where it's from I don't know what else to call it.The angle you've taken those pics on looks great and shows how blonde it is,I've never been afan of any macs till I saw the platinums which can be absolute stunners as they do vary a bit and my favourite have a yellowish hue to them.

That's a nice light one too BOA and looks like it has a pretty reduced spotted pattern?You got any up to breeding size at all?

The one thing with the platinums is they're really really difficult to get feeding at first and are really small hatchies!


----------



## notechistiger (Sep 29, 2008)

gabe said:


> Just a coastal with a neat head pattern


 
Whoa. It looks awesome!


----------



## thepythonpit (Sep 29, 2008)

*spotted blone plat*

perfect example of a spotted python breed to a childs python
i uslly get 3-4 just like it out of a clutch








Platinum and normal



[/quote]


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 29, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> perfect example of a spotted python breed to a childs python
> i uslly get 3-4 just like it out of a clutch
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Not sure what you're trying to say here?Are you saying or trying to say the platinum is a cross of a childrens with a mac or what? As I assure you the platinums aren't that!!


----------



## thepythonpit (Sep 29, 2008)

no i dont see any plat,s in the 2 pics.
the carmel 1 with the redused pattern is what i and many others get when we select breed our spotteds with childerns , remember it was only a shortwhile ago when thay where class the same snake.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Sep 29, 2008)

Its a mac, possibly blonde.


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 29, 2008)

Well seeing as the person who posted the pics said the light reduced pattern one is a platinum and having seen many of the platinums myself believe the poster and myself that it is a plat as they are a reasonably new morph of blondes bred by a good friend indicus and were called platinums by his better half and all start out pink as posted earlier in the thread,it is not whatever you're trying to say it is...


----------



## Saz (Sep 29, 2008)

The platinum was bred by Tremain, you might want to take that assumption up with him


----------



## Emzie (Sep 29, 2008)

here my mac that i brought as a normal and it is lighter then what most people call there blondes






also if anyone is selling platinums pm me


----------



## thepythonpit (Sep 29, 2008)

BROWNS said:


> Well seeing as the person who posted the pics said the light reduced pattern one is a platinum and having seen many of the platinums myself believe the poster and myself that it is a plat as they are a reasonably new morph of blondes bred by a good friend indicus and were called platinums by his better half and all start out pink as posted earlier in the thread,it is not whatever you're trying to say it is...


 

thats funny , what dont you understand about what i said ??
theres nothing new about them , only differnce is this blokes missus came up with a name to add value , if you havent doneit than dont assume anyting , whatever fancy name you want to give , there not new the only thing new is that spooteds need fancy names newadays to be worth anything, try it yourself light spotted python with children python presto PLATINUM /BLONDE, some fools will belive anything you tell em ....


----------



## euphorion (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like you're just trying to talk down Tremains lines to me... if you did it then why aren't you still selling your hydrids?


----------



## thepythonpit (Sep 29, 2008)

we do , and we call them blondes and platinums


----------



## euphorion (Sep 29, 2008)

lol. glad to hear its working for you. 

i'll keep my personal opinions to myself for now as i don't think i can afford any more infractions.

by the way, Saz, always loved that Aurora of yours! She's gorgeous


----------



## ad (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry PythonPit,

The only way you would get any platinums is if your mac is a platinum.
Cross breeding wont bring out a morph phase,


----------



## BROWNS (Sep 29, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> we do , and we call them blondes and platinums




Well pythonpit you are basically saying indicus is breeding cross breeds which is a far call i reckon.I've never ever seen any macs sold or called platinums until Tremain bred his and they are definitely not cross breeds or hybrids.Do you have any pics of what you produce and call platinums?

Do your so called platinums or hybrids look like these when they are hatchies?


----------



## cris (Sep 29, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> we do , and we call them blondes and platinums



Thats a good way to make money, breed some mongrels and slap the same names on them used for good pure lines.


----------



## indicus (Sep 30, 2008)

Some nice animals everyone... 

The Children's group of pythons are not that different to most other forms of pythons....
The diversity in locality forms is quite remarkable; something I find fascinating to say the least.

Anybody who's bred a python of any kind may have noted subtle; and sometimes extreme differences between one sibling; and it's clutch mate.
Size, colour, pattern, and even temperament; may differ considerably; not only within a clutch; but also within any locality types.

Some of us may ask; what's a locality form/type?
Simply speaking it may refer to; in this case; any of the children's group that may inhabit any given area.
The relevance becomes quite complex when one looks at the 'locality forms' of Children's to be found within in North Queensland.
Its quite probable; that the diversity within these locality forms is due to;
The extreme differences in environments in which they inhabit....dry country, rainforest etc etc.
These quite different habitat types may border one another; or be in close proximity to each other.
Now add several large mountains, inland and costal rivers, and all the other factors that may have over time not only isolated the different children forms;
but also have allowed some forms such as Stimsons and Maculous to come into contacted; and, in some cases interbreed.
In short; I don't believe we will ever be able to fully understand the complexities accociated with this group of pythons; or even differentiate;
between each and all the area forms of Children's that inhabit the North.....at least not until a lot more work is done with them.
One who's seen enough off the locality types that occur up here; may be able to make an educated guess; but that's all it is; a guess.

Pythonpit; if you had taken the time to go through old threads, you may have learnt more about our line of Platinum's; and saved me the trouble...I'll make easy for you. 
These animals unlike yours; are not hybrids;...note my signature; it may very well apply to you.
I'm quite certain I've seen a few more Northern locality forms; then you and all your mates put together. 
The Platinum name was used to describe this locality form of blondes....why?; because they are different.
Myself and others familiar with this particular line; believe they are actually derived from a natural occurring form of intergrade between Stimsoni and Maculosus.
Examples of these are commonly seen within a small fragment population; found on the western slopes of the Atherton Tablelands.
As expressed earlier; the differences within any clutch can be quite remarkable....
Apart from being a smaller form of Blonde; some siblings are very banded animals; not that indifferent to the Stimsons found to inhabit the same locality.
Others tend to have traits that look similar to other forms of blondes; small blotching; light B/G etc.
As expressed; the better examples tend to get a very yellow hue as they age; also a trait seen in the small Stimsoni form.
They as yet have not been line bred; but we'll see the results this coming season.
If it were as you suggested; a marketing tool just to get a higher price; why have I only ever sold them for $250-$300?
I can assure you; I've been offered considerably more at times.
However if you apply the Platinum name to your hybrids; they may very well sell


----------

